
The search for Jackie Wallace - merraksh
http://www.nola.com/living/index.ssf/2018/02/jackie_wallace_ted_jackson.html
======
arittr
This was great - thank you. I think stories like this that truly personalize
addiction are especially important today as the current opiate crisis gets
worse. Everyone should read this.

~~~
mirimir
Yes, indeed! One accidental interview with a reporter, and his life turns
around. He's admittedly a special case, being so well-known. But that arguably
wasn't enough, in that he could have blown it and ended up homeless again. And
it arguably wasn't essential either.

~~~
keeler
Not sure if you made it to the end, but he relapsed and is back on the
streets.

~~~
gwern
Maybe they have Noscript on. I do, and for me, the story ends on the high
note:

> But the real reason he had talked his way into the newsroom was to invite
> Jimmy and me to his wedding. On Dec. 5, 1992, Jackie Wallace and Deborah
> Williams, an executive secretary, became husband and wife.

I had to check WP ([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackie_Wallace#Post-
football_l...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackie_Wallace#Post-
football_life)) to figure out what you were talking about and, opening in
another browser, see that the article goes on for 3x longer covering the
relapses.

~~~
mirimir
Oh, I use Noscript, and the article ends with the wedding. I wonder what's up
with that. In reader view, it ends about half way to the wedding, before they
verified his identity.

From Wikipedia, it does seem that he has issues. It's probably that he had too
many concussions. I don't see anything about the fate of the NFL suit.

------
eadmund
Anyone know how to read the rest of the story? It cuts off right as he gets
married, with no link to the rest.

~~~
trynewideas
There's a JS gate, so you might have a JS, ad, privacy, or similar blocker
preventing it, or a shaky connection, or you might just need to scroll up and
back down again to trigger the load.

It's a mediocre practice executed poorly, but not surprising from a company
like Advance.

EDIT: To confirm, the true last line of the story should be:

> “Yeah,” she said. “He left that, too.”

